# ParlayGuru European Soccer today 12/30/15



## parlayguru (Dec 30, 2015)

*Parlay 12/30/2015 European Soccer *



*Atletico madrid  Under 2.5 goals 
Getafe vs Deportivo    Draw 
athetico Bilbao Asian cap + 1

Go Visit Our Blog http://parlayguru.blogspot.com/  Thx and Good Luck

*


----------

